# How Many Songs Do You Have on Your Music Player?



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

How many songs do you have on your iPod, MP3 player, iTunes, or whatever you use to play music?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

About 3000. Some of them are repeats that I'm too lazy to take off at the moment, though.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

68

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds !


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

1,408 currently.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I have approximately 55,000 tracks in my still growing iTunes master library. Every track is accurately and consistently tagged, and every track has high quality 600x600 or 800x800 artwork embedded. The vast majority are high bit rate (256VBR or 320CBR) MP3s, with a small but growing portion being hi-res ALAC or AIFF. There are no true duplicates, but I collect full albums, so songs can appear multiple times. At last check, I had around 500 playlists created. 

I have three 160GB iPod classics, each has a 19-20k track subset of the library on it. They are 100% playlists based... All tracks are from playlists, no duplicates, random tracks or full albums. These are primarily used in vehicles.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

On my music player (phone) probably 3000 or so. Enough to leave a couple gigs free on my 32GB SD card.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Around 450 songs


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

6,420 tracks and growing.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

playlists youtube 1000-2000.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't own a portable player. I do own many LP records (yes, vinyl, from the days when they were the thing) and CDs of mostly classical music. They don't easily equate to "songs" in the manner in which this poll was considering. I do own some albums of Skillet, Rush, Chicago, Peter, Paul, & Mary, _etc_.

When on the computer (no smart phone or iPad either) I do make use of YouTube frequently to listen to music other people have uploaded.


----------



## Suda Stoiko (Jan 12, 2016)

I only have around 15 or so on my phone. I use YouTube for most of my music listening but I keep my playlists short.


----------



## TheFriendlyCyclist (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm at about 15,000 songs on my itunes


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Like 3000 on my iPhone (16GB) and like 11475 on my laptop (What? I checked!)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Too many to count.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

No music player; I stream digital radio...

Youtube playlist: about 150 of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Now I broke the 7k wall. 7130 individual tracks, 103.56GB (I always rip lossless; that's why it's so big).


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm currently at +- 2200 songs on YouTube


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Around 250 GBs of music on my computer, 160 of which are also on my Ipod.


----------



## Selena Grey (Jul 21, 2016)

about 1000 +-


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

It's getting to the point I'm having several music players. My iPhone, iPod shuffle, other older players. Each serves its own purpose. I'd say as much as each holds.


----------

